# Any experiences with (or Info regarding) M-Audio M-Track Hub?



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi!
I've heard good things about this nice cheap audio interface
(M-Audio M-Track 2x2 https://www.thomann.de/gb/m_audio_m_track_2x2.htm) 
and then found M-Audio M-Track Hub https://www.thomann.de/gb/m_audio_m_track_hub.htm
It's even cheaper.
_Btw: I'm trying to fix horrible glitches and stutters and a constantly high "audio performance" meter in Cubase. Latency at maximum, CPU about OK - but still..._

It seems like this is pretty much the same thing but without recording ability (which I don't need). Anybody knows if that's right? 
And knows if it is good?

Thank you!


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2018)

The 2X2 has some great reviews, it is eye candy too,


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2018)

novaburst said:


> The 2X2 has some great reviews, it is eye candy too,



Thanks! Looks cool indeed...
Although I was more wondering what this alternate version for almost half the price is all about. https://www.thomann.de/gb/m_audio_m_track_hub.htm
It seems like it's the same thing just without recording capability, which I'm cool with since I don't want to record.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2018)

It looks ok I have been checking some reviews, this unboxing review has a complaint about headphones jack not being loud enough so I would be a little careful, I use head phones a lot and that would be a downer for me.


----------

